# Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer



## Franz_16 (18. Juni 2012)

*Karpfenangeln mit der Pose​*
Thomas und ich haben letzte Woche den Quantum Radical Teamangler Benni Gründer besucht und ihn beim Karpfenangeln mit der Pose begleitet. 

*Und hier das Video:*

[youtube1]qV97omAdpT8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV97omAdpT8

Es war sehr erfrischend und interessant "modernes" Karpfenangeln auch mal etwas anders zu erleben, als man das normalerweise gewohnt ist.

*Hier ein paar Bilder:*

*Der Lohn der Mühen:*






*Die Montage, kein "Hexenwerk": *




*
Thomas und Benni am frühen Morgen:*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Und bevor gleich wieder die Kommentare kommen:
Ja, ich kann nur Kultursprache und kein Hochdeutsch....
;-)))))


----------



## SharkAndFish (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Superschönes Video  

Leider ist mein Internet 4 Mal abgestürzt ... Das immer voll doof wenn ich auf Youtube gehe |gr:|gr:

Trotzdem tolles Video , musst man gut zuhören, wegen der sprache , ist aber nicht Schlimm ^^

Und auf viele weitere tolle videos :m

Lg Alex #6


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Juni 2012)

Der Akzent ist doch simbaddisch...  Genauso, wie der Teamangler! Schöne und ehrliche Aussagen zu den verschiedenen Angelarten und der Angelei auf höhere Gewichtsklassen. Bin selber nicht unbedingt ein Karpfenangler, aber mit der Pose auf diese zu angeln stelle ich mir interessant vor! Leider habe ich keinen derartigen See in der Nähe, aber sollte ich mal an einem solchen sein, hoffe ich, dass ich mich auf dieses Video besinnen werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Der Akzent ist doch simbaddisch...


Gelle....
;-)))))

Und IMMER wenn wir mit Benni in Thüringen unterwegs sind, regnets - warum auch immer..


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> "Man gukkt was abjeht...man wird ganz figgerisch"





> Wenn ich gut bin...und ich fahr irgendwo ins Ausland und will da wirklich, speziell den einen Dicken fangen...



#6

Cooles Video! Wird es davon bald mehr geben?

@Thomas: Trägste spezielle "Angel-Sandalen"? (Water-proofed usw.)


----------



## I C Wiener (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Interessant das mal mit der Pose zu sehen.. könnte mir auch ein Mesh mit Maden gefüllt gut vorstellen um Fische direkt anzuwerfen.
Könnte mir nur vorstellen dass man trotzdem einige Bisse wieder nicht verwerten kann die mit Festblei gehakt wären.. z.B. wenn der Fisch über dem Platz steht und den Boilie wieder ausspuckt ohne wegzuschwimmen.
Aber einen Versuch wäre es mal wert.


Glückwunsch auch zum Umstieg auf die E-Zigarette! Alles ist besser als Rauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Trägste spezielle "Angel-Sandalen"? (Water-proofed usw.)


Ohne jeden Scheixx:
Ja, 12,90.
Bei Aldi gabs die mal, halten 2 - 3 Jahre, Outdoorsandalen, die Topangelschuhe für den Sommer ;-)))



> Glückwunsch auch zum Umstieg auf die E-Zigarette! Alles ist besser als Rauchen.


War schwerster Suchtraucher (1 Päckchen Tabak (selbstgedrehte) pro Tag).
Seit 29.12. letzten Jahres dampfen statt rauchen - und mir gehts viel besser!!!

Und es werden mehr Videos mit Benni kommen:
Weil er ein toller Angler und ein toller Typ ist, weil das richtig Spaß macht mit ihm!


----------



## I C Wiener (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War schwerster Suchtraucher (1 Päckchen Tabak (selbstgedrehte) pro Tag).
> Seit 29.12. letzten Jahres dampfen statt rauchen - und mir gehts viel besser!!!




Ich hab 3 Tage später aufgehört *high five*
Bin auf Snus umgestiegen.. kann ich auch sehr als Alternative empfehlen.

Ontopic: Würde mich auch sehr über Wallervideos freuen. Also vergleichbar unkonventionelle Strategien.. z.B. ohne Echolot und Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Würde mich auch sehr über Wallervideos freuen. Also vergleichbar unkonventionelle Strategien.. z.B. ohne Echolot und Boot.


Der Arbeitstitel des näxten geplanten Videos von Anglerboard TV mit Benni:
Waller dahoam....
Wallerangeln in heimischen Gewässern, Seen, Anlagen etc..


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne jeden Scheixx:
> Ja, 12,90.
> Bei Aldi gabs die mal, halten 2 - 3 Jahre, Outdoorsandalen, die Topangelschuhe für den Sommer ;-)))



Das glaub ich dir gerne...aber bei diesem Wetter?


----------



## pfefferladen (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Back to the Roots 

Wunderbar !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Das glaub ich dir gerne...aber bei diesem Wetter?


Losgefahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein - dann kam Thüringen und Benni - das näxte mal denk ich an Südwester und Gummistiefel ;-))



> Wunderbar !!!


Danke, freut uns....


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War schwerster Suchtraucher (1 Päckchen Tabak (selbstgedrehte) pro Tag).
> Seit 29.12. letzten Jahres dampfen statt rauchen - und mir gehts viel besser!!!



sehe ich da die,,leichte,,Tendenz der Gewichtszunahme? |kopfkrat
ging mir bei 2Schachteln pro Tag damals so.Letztendlich waren  es sage&schreibe 25kg mehr auf den Rippen!

Das Video ist echt Klasse.Informativ und schön locker von der Seele geplaudert.
Diese Sorte Videos kommt sicher gut an.

Für welches ,,Ausland,, wurde dieses Video eigentlich gedreht...ich verstehe neben d.  Benni Gründer nichts. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Losgefahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein - dann kam Thüringen und Benni - das näxte mal denk ich an Südwester und Gummistiefel ;-))
> 
> 
> Danke, freut uns....



Wird es denn weitere Videos geben? Habt ihr da schon was geplant?

PS: Klasse wäre auch eine Folge beim Eisangeln...natürlich dürfen die Sandalen nicht fehlen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> sehe ich da die,,leichte,,Tendenz der Gewichtszunahme?


leichte Tendenz?
Rate zur Brille..........



> Für welches ,,Ausland,, wurde dieses Video eigentlich gedreht...ich verstehe neben d. Benni Gründer nichts.


pfffffffffffffffffffffffff........................................



> Wird es denn weitere Videos geben? Habt ihr da schon was geplant?


Der Arbeitstitel des näxten geplanten Videos von Anglerboard TV mit Benni:
Waller dahoam....
Wallerangeln in heimischen Gewässern, Seen, Anlagen etc..


----------



## pfefferladen (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Für welches ,,Ausland,, wurde dieses Video eigentlich gedreht...ich verstehe neben d.  Benni Gründer nichts.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Allerbestes Deutsch 

So spricht man bei uns


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Cooles Video.
Freut mich vorallem, dass nicht ewig irgendwelche Futter- oder Boilietüten in die Kamera gehalten werden.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

@Anglerboard

Wollt ihr das eigentlich im größeren Maßstab aufziehen?Kostet ja immer reichlich Zeit und auch so ja automatisch Geld.

Wir haben ja hier im Board reichlich Spezialisten...Videos gerade von Usern wie wir sie alle kennen...kommen bestimmt gut an.

PS: wir könnten ja schwäbisch in Untertiteln einblenden. |supergri


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Größer aufziehen?
Relativ...
Wenn wir Zeit haben, ein interessantes Thema und interessante Leute, dann machen wir immer gerne was..
Müssen müssen wir Gott sei Dank ja nicht........


----------



## Case (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Schöner Bericht.

Ich angel oft mit der Pose auf Karpfen. Was mich jetzt verblüfft ist, dass das mit Haarvorfach funktioniert. Die Idee hat mich auch mal umgetrieben, gerade wegen dem selektiven fischen.

Aber ich habs dann verworfen. Ich hab der Montage einfach keine Chance gegeben zu haken. Zu welchem Zeitpunkt wird denn da angeschlagen?

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Nicht zu früh!
Du merkst halt an der Pose jeden Zupfer, es gibt kein Festblei zum automatisch haken.
Wie früher:
Warten bis er zieht und Du ihn in der Rute merkst, dann gib Feuer....


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Hallo Case,
da gehts dir wie mir - ich habe als Kind/Jugendlicher auch ganz oft mit Pose und Dosenmais auf Karpfen geangelt. Ich hab aber den Köder nie auf Grund gelegt, sondern knapp über Grund angeboten. 

Beim Biss mit "Haar-Montage" muss man meiner Meinung nach etwas länger "warten" sonst hakt man den Fisch nicht so gut. 

Ich schlage an, sobald sich die Schnur deutlich spannt und der Fisch "konstant" zieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Stimmt, ist so ein bisschen wie früher als Kind/Jugendlicher - auch mit der gleichen Spannung, wenn man mitkriegt wie die Pose bei Schnurschwimmern rumgeschoben wird oder Weißfische am Köder rumarbeiten...
Kriegt man ja am Festblei alles nicht mit..

Man kann da aber natürlich nicht auf der Liege pennen und warten bis es piepst, man muss da auch wie früher aufpassen - also nix für tagelange Ansitze ...

Aber natürlich ne tolle Sache, wenn man ohne Futterkampagnen und mitschleppen eines halben Campingplatzes z. B. einfach mal vor oder nach der Arbeit nen Karpfen fangen will - passende Gewässer vorausgesetzt....


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Netter Bericht und freut mich, dass auch solche wie Benni noch zur klassischen Methode greifen. Muss sagen ich habe richtig Lust bekommen mal wieder mit der Pose auf Karpfen zu angeln und werde es nach langer langer Zeit auch mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Muss sagen ich habe richtig Lust bekommen mal wieder mit der Pose auf Karpfen zu angeln und werde es nach langer langer Zeit auch mal wieder versuchen.



Find ich gut - ich wurde wegen dem Film inzwischen sogar an nen See bei mir in der Nähe eingeladen zum Karpfenangeln mit Pose  - scheint weiter verbreitet als man denkt...


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Gerade im Frühjahr direkt nach der Kälte, wenn das Wasser langsam wärmer wird und Karpfen in Flachbereichen nach Nahrung suchen und noch wenig fressen, ist die Angelei mit Pose & Wurm für mich _die_ Methode überhaupt.

In Kleingewässern, vor und in Lücken von Seerosenfeldern, sehr schlammigem Grund, nah an Hindernissen, in stark befahrenen Kanälen und einfach weil's mehr Spaß macht, praktizier ich das auch im Sommer & Herbst.

Festblei + Boilie ist auch ok, aber eben _nur eine Methode_ von vielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> Festblei + Boilie ist auch ok, aber eben nur eine Methode von vielen.


Flexibel sein zu können macht richtig gute Angler wie Benni eben auch aus, und nicht nur stur auf eine Methode zu setzen.,.


----------



## Wander-HH (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bevor gleich wieder die Kommentare kommen:
> Ja, ich kann nur Kultursprache und kein Hochdeutsch....
> ;-)))))


Hoi Thomas .. das passt schon so lange ich es verstehen kann  :q

Auch ich habe früher immer mit Pose auf Karpfen geangelt. Wer mal mit einer kleinen Rute Köderfische fängt .. weiss was er lange vermisst hat und wieviel Spaß das macht #6


----------



## thanatos (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

tolles video, super ansichten,schexxx wetter
und for eem ausn "ländle"war det doch balle hochdeutsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*



> und for eem ausn "ländle"war det doch balle hochdeutsch


Danke ;-)))


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

#6#6#6

Klasse Video, wirklich sehr gelungen Thomas. Ich hoffe wir werden davon noch viele andere zu sehen bekommen.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Meoin Anteil war der Geringste - Benni hat geangelt, Franz gefilmt und geschnitten - ich nehm Deinen Dank also als großen Dank für die beiden 
;-))
Danke dafür ;-))


----------



## Megacarp (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Sehr schönes Video. Oft kommt es einem vor als gingen die "alten" Methoden des Karpfenangelns heute unter, eigentlich schade, da sie nicht nur sehr schön sind sondern auch oft unglaublich fängig. 
Dieses Video hat mich an meinen ersten Karpfenfang erinnert, ein Schuppi gefangen auf Wurm mit der Pose.
Kasse Arbeit Männer,
Tight lines,
Megacarp


----------



## Suedschwede (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Beim Drill und Landen noch mehr platschen lassen, mein Tip :m


----------



## charly69 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Ist das nicht super cool wenn der Schwimmer (Pose) langsam wegzieht und untertaucht???


----------



## charly69 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

@gadman
Habe mir auch dein Video auf youtube angesehen. Und zwar komplett. Leider habe ich bei mir keinen Ton und es waren ziemlich viele Bildaussetzer und Pausen (brauche einen neuen PC). So hat das Video, das 7:14 Minuten dauert vermutlich 3 mal so lange gedauert.
Beim ersten Drill habe ich immer auf den Fisch gewartet - schade, war dann leider nichts.
Der Zweite ging ja dann sicher an Land. Leider war die Aufnahme zum Schluss dann nicht mehr so lange. Wie schwer war er?


----------



## rotfederangler (8. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Sehr guter Beitrag.


----------



## frolix (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Mal eine Verständnisfrage.
Wenn man diese "livehak-Videos" ansieht.

Sieht man ja, dass die Karpfen wie Staubsauger über den Gewässergrund gehen.

Ist es bei dieser Selbsthakmontage in Verbindung mit Pose nicht so, dass die Fische schnell versuchen den Köder wieder auszublasen, wenn sie merken, dass der Haken frei liegt und man dadurch dann oft zu spät reagieren kann mit dem Anhieb?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Hi Frolix,
bin kein ausgesprochener Karpfenexperte, trotzdem kurz zu deiner Frage:

Es handelt sich nicht um eine Selbsthakmontage, dazu fehlt beim Posenangeln das entsprechende Gewicht! Man muss beim Posenangeln einen Anhieb setzen, dank der Pose bekommt man im Vergleich zum Festblei aber tatsächlich jegliche Aktion am Köder mit und kann sehr gezielt anschlagen.


----------



## frolix (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Hallo Franz,
danke für die schnelle Antwort - ich dachte bei _Selbsthakmontage _weniger an die Art wie der Fisch gehakt wird als an das Rig  welches ja dem der Selbsthakmontage gleicht.
Daher etwas missverstänglich ausgedrückt von mir.

Mich interessiet der Vorteil im Vergleich dazu den Köder direkt am Haken anzubieten.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Hallo Frolix,
ein Haarvorfach wird letztlich erst durch ein entsprechendes Bleigewicht zur Selbsthakmontage. Haarvorfach und Selbsthakmontage ist also nicht das Gleiche! Man kann ein Haarvorfach auch als Durchlaufmontage oder wie hier halt mit Pose fischen. 

Grundsätzlich liegt der Vorteil einer Haarmontage darin, dass der Haken sich frei bewegen kann und dadurch im Fischmaul besser greifen kann. Dieser Vorteil ist bei weichen Ködern wie etwa Dosenmais oder Teig eher zu vernachlässigen, da der Haken den Köder beim Anhieb durchdringt.

Bei harten Ködern wie etwa Boilies oder Tigernüssen funktioniert das nicht bzw. nur sehr schlecht. Außerdem ist es ein eledinges Gefummel harte Köder auf den Haken aufzuziehen - deshalb verwendet man dafür besser ein Haar.


----------



## frolix (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln mit der Pose mit Benni Gründer*

Hallo Franz,

ok, danke ich werd´s ausprobieren

Gruss
Michael


----------

